# pierrebnh's gear



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Panasonic Plasma TH-50PHD8UK
NAD T763 AVR
Outlaw Audio M2200 x 2
NHT ST4 x 4
NHT SB3
Velodyne DLS-5000R
BFD DSP1124P
Viewsonic WMA-100
Marantz DV-7600 DVD player
Motorola 6412 Ph. II (DVI) DVR


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice stuff Pierre. 

What's a BFD? just kidding

Motorola DVR? Is that a standalone or in conjunction with satellite or cable maybe?


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Nice stuff Pierre.
> 
> What's a BFD? just kidding
> 
> Motorola DVR? Is that a standalone or in conjunction with satellite or cable maybe?


Lol thanks. The DVR is indeed from Comcast and provides dual-tuner HD recording on a 120GB HDD. More info here.


----------

